# Finding the right Crucible



## joekbit (Oct 16, 2014)

Being new to back yard recovery and refining and failing at my first attempt to melt my gold. I stopped. 

After doing a number of searches on this forum. Well in short I came up with nothing comprehensive on the subject.

What type of crucible for the job? Suppliers have them, but they provide very little information at all to help one decide which type is best. Until now. Attached is an 8 page PDF with a lot of information to help you. I hope everyone finds it useful. I know I will.

Joe


----------



## etack (Oct 16, 2014)

For gold most on here will need a torch and melting dish.

For silver it all depends on what your melt size is. I melt in a furnace 150TOZ at a time. I get my Fire Clay Crucibles from http://www.lmine.com/index.html .

Eric


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 17, 2014)

While we areon the crucible topic. I have acquired some pure tungsten wire and was looking to melt it into a bar. would a oxy acetylene torch do the trick with a crucible. I know tungsten melting point is right at the higher end of what this set up can handle. Are there any health concerns with melting tungsten as well. I know some of these weird exotic metals can be bad when melted.


----------



## etack (Oct 17, 2014)

I think you will be hard pressed to find a refractory that will withstand that. W melting point is 6200F would be easier to buy W bars.

Eric


----------



## Geo (Oct 21, 2014)

Tungsten is used in heater elements and valves and pipes where the material has to be keep molten. Plasma furnace material for sure.


----------

